# PM report



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Yes, o, yes, an actual fishing report on the PM. Floated today, all day, got humbled. 1 steelie on the pin, spawn. Lots of rainbows, no browns which is a little surprizing. Might hook up w. Splitshot n hit Tippy in the morn.


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

Well you pinned one! I've had much worse days. Should have fished yesterday myself, today doesn't look nearly as good..


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

What? It's B E A utiful out....


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Photos, ya just gotta have photos. :evil:


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

I still haven't figured out how to put them in a post, but if you want I'll e-mail em


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Abel said:


> I still haven't figured out how to put them in a post, but if you want I'll e-mail em


 
*Here's what you do to post a photo from your gallery. This is the easiest way to post photos in the forums.
*Go to the photo in your gallery and click on it.

The photo will come up enlarged.

Look under the photo for: Forum Image Code.

Highlight the entire code and copy it.

Go to the thread and paste the URL from the Forum Image Code directly onto the dialog box where you type your message. Type your comment either above or below the URL.



*Posting photos from an album:*
Go to your albums and open the one up containing the photo you wish to post in a forum thread.

Select the photo and do a left click on it to enlarge the picture.

Right click on the photo you want to post. A dropdown list will open showing the details of the photo. Look for Properties at the bottom of the list.

Highlight the properties and then do a Control/Ctrl C by holding the Ctrl key and C key at the same time.

Click OK at that bottom of the Properties Window.

Go to the thread where you want to place the photo.

Click the Post Reply button either at the top or bottom of the posts.

A dialog window will open that allows you to create your post. Look for the Insert Image button in the tool bar at the top of this dialog window. It is yellow and looks like an envelope with a stamp. Do a left click on this button.

A new window will open and it will have an http:// in it. Delete this (you only need one http:// in a URL. Paste the URL that you copied from the photo in your album into this dialog box and click OK.

The URL of the photo you selected from your album will now be in the post. You may type comments either above or below the photo.

If you wish to put multiple album photos into a post the best way to do that is to this is to copy/paste the properties of each photo into an email dialog box so you can quickly transfer them (copy/paste again) into a post using the Insert Image button.


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

Whit1 said:


> Photos, ya just gotta have photos. :evil:


Heres mine from the next early a.m... went down hill from there


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Fishing photos...........:lol:


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

ur a pain in the ars.....


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Nice Abel!

You dog is beautiful!


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Ya, everyone notices the dam dog!!!!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Whit1 said:


> Fishing photos...........:lol:


Damn...and here I was getting ready to post that pic of me in a Speedo and bunny slippers.


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

Thats a funny lookn' C Pin 

Nice mod on the tune.. Whats your dog think of the cold water?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Abel said:


> Ya, everyone notices the dam dog!!!!


That's a good looking fish as well......how's that? :evil:


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Nice mod on the toon, how's the pup like it? Beautiful fish.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Abel said:


> ur a pain in the ars.....


Is that a stringer? Dude...what the hell is wrong with you??? Do you have any idea how many hens that one buck could've serviced? 

You need to make this right. I suggest you go right back there and get two hens just so nature is back in balance after you selfishly knocked it out of whack. :rant::lol:


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

I plan on it, it's just a travisty tho, they'd be much better off in the Flies only water.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Abel said:


> Ya, everyone notices the dam dog!!!!


 
BAHAHAHA!!! You're holding a beautiful steelhead with your dog right next to you.....and everyone who looks at the picture disregards you and admires the dog. That was definately a highlight of my day :lol: 


P.S. Great fish!


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

thousandcasts said:


> You need to make this right. I suggest you go right back there and get two hens just so nature is back in balance after you selfishly knocked it out of whack. :rant::lol:


 
LOL. :lol:

On side note, I bet that fish tasted great. We cooked up 2 steelhead the other night and baked them. We sprinkled lime juice on all the fillets and poured italian dressing on 2 of them and spread Sweet Baby Ray's Honey BBQ sauce on the other 2 and then tossed several pieces of butter on all of the fillets. It was AWESOME. Everyone should be able to keep fish whenver they want to eat them. I can't stand when some idiot on the river throws a sarcastic comment at me for roping a steelhead. The day before, I may have thrown back five and not killed a single fish. At home, I release most of the steelhead and keep selectively based on the eating quality of the fish (except any dark salmon which I pawn off to neighbors and friends), but I rope every single one when I'm at school. I can honestly say that I cook fish twice a week during the school year, and it gets eaten so quickly that I never have to freeze any of it.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Abel said:


> I plan on it, it's just a travisty tho, they'd be much better off in the Flies only water.


 
Welp, looks like the Orvissssthhhh [with a flamboyant lisp] folk won't be able to catch that one. Instead of cruising the flies only waters, it took a grand cruise into your cooler.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> LOL. :lol:
> 
> On side note, I bet that fish tasted great. We cooked up 2 steelhead the other night and baked them. We sprinkled lime juice on all the fillets and poured italian dressing on 2 of them and spread Sweet Baby Ray's Honey BBQ sauce on the other 2 and then tossed several pieces of butter on all of the fillets. It was AWESOME. Everyone should be able to keep fish whenver they want to eat them. I can't stand when some idiot on the river throws a sarcastic comment at me for roping a steelhead. The day before, I may have thrown back five and not killed a single fish. At home, I release most of the steelhead and keep selectively based on the eating quality of the fish (except any dark salmon which I pawn off to neighbors and friends), but I rope every single one when I'm at school. I can honestly say that I cook fish twice a week during the school year, and it gets eaten so quickly that I never have to freeze any of it.


Eh...I'm not even that big of fan of eating fish--salmon or steelhead. I'll eat it once in awhile, but you'll never hear me say, "boy--I sure would love me some fish for dinner!" However, I have a pretty unique living situation: I share a house with my ex-wife and her fiance (house is split up like two apartments so we all have our own space and I consider her one of my best friends, like a sister really, and we have no drama or anything like that). In this case, I have an ex-wife, her 14 year old daughter and two little boys that LOVE fish. So guess what--I keep a few from time to time and while they're tearing into that, I'm eating a steak. :lol:

Now, when people are making smart a** comments about keeping some fish, they're usually the ones that consider two fish a great day. I consider that not even worth getting out of bed for. Simple math doesn't lie: 

1) I've had a great...no awesome fall so far and I'm on the water a LOT. An easy, honest, number is that between myself, friends and clients, there's been at least 150 or more steelhead that have been in the bottom of my boat. Now, out of that, maybe 15 or so have been roped up. What's that--10%? So, 90% of the time, I catch and release. 

2) When the DNR does their wier collection every spring, they need about 1500 hens in order to get their quota. That's 1500 hens that supply the entire state of Michigan PLUS what they send to Indiana, Ohio, etc. Now, let's say that, on average, every river gets a return of 5000 fish give or take and it only takes 1500 hens to supply an entire statewide fishery, how many do you need in each river to help the fishery--100? Hell, there could be that many fish alone in a single one mile stretch of river at any given time. 

The key point is this: most of the steelhead in Michigan are planted and angler mortality is so low that it doesn't make any significant impact on the fishery. Period...end of story. Keeping a couple here and there WILL NOT hurt the fishery in any way. Most of the fish that do spawn successfully are fish that you never see. In fact, look at the salmon reproduction in the Big Manistee, for example. Every spring, there will literally be clouds of salmon parr filling the eddy's from the Tippy boat launch all the way to Sawdust. That's also the same area that gets beat to death night and day by the turks crowd and fish upon fish get stringered up. YET--there's hundreds of thousands of salmon parr emerging from that exact same area. Where do people think they're coming from? Case closed. 

Even I think that guys going out and taking a limit every day is ridiculous and over kill, but roping up a couple here and there? Perfectly acceptable...and anyone who whines about that, truly doesn't understand the dynamics of the fishery.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

somebody has been slammin coffee this morning :tdo12:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

samsteel said:


> somebody has been slammin coffee this morning :tdo12:


No--paint thinner. because "someone" didn't like the way I wrote his name on the last rod I built for him and it's taken me six tries this morning to get it so the "M" clearly has "three humps" as he put it. Coffee + paint thinner + whining Sa*M*steel...

Do the math. :lol:


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Ya, that sucks, been there.......


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

thousandcasts said:


> No--paint thinner. because "someone" didn't like the way I wrote his name on the last rod I built for him and it's taken me six tries this morning to get it so the "M" clearly has "three humps" as he put it. Coffee + paint thinner + whining Sa*M*steel...
> 
> Do the math. :lol:













for the record....San Steel is a stainless steel distrubutor in Korea, lol.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

samsteel said:


> for the record....San Steel is a stainless steel distrubutor in Korea, lol.


Thank you for clarifying. By the way, here's that pic of you and Santa that I took the other day! 










_"Cooooold blooded!" _


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, thanks for reminding me Hutch.....the guys from the Politically Unified Steelhead Supporters emailed me this photo and told me they really enjoyed the meeting the other night and were thrilled you decided to come by this time (and even stay later for cocktails) Hope you were able to work everything out, before it came to a "head"


----------



## julia520 (Dec 27, 2010)

very nice picture i must say........:lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

samsteel said:


>


 
Well golly gee Hutch, you look so festive!:lol::lol::lol:

Sorry Hutch, but, that's some funny chitt right there.:lol:


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

It is nice to see Steve has the Christmas spirit, I thought he might be a Bah Humbug kinda guy.:lol:


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

shotgunner said:


> Thats a funny lookn' C Pin
> 
> Nice mod on the tune.. Whats your dog think of the cold water?


the pin was leaning up against a tree.

He likes the tune better now that I moved the tubes back some. First time out he was just a lil in the water. Moved them back about 2" and sits nice and level now.
3/4" PVC and 1/2" plywood did a fine job.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

I gotta say that's a nice modification on the 'toon.


----------

